# 68 Windlace installation



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Does the top end of Windlace at the rear of the door take a 90 degree turn and get tucked in below the rear seat interior panel? Not sure what is supposed to be done with the end.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Another view


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes 
tucks under and aims straight back


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> yes
> tucks under and aims straight back


Thank you!


----------

